# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته هوافضا

## oursky

سلام و خسته نباشید. خیلی ممنون از اینکه به سوالای ما کنکوریا جواب میدید.
من میخوام بدونم واسه رشته ی هواوفضا که فقط چندتا از دانشگاهای معتبر دارند حداکثر چه رتبه ای میخواد و چه جوری هست که پیام نور شیراز هم این رشته رو داره ؟؟؟ اگه رشته ی خوبیه که چندتا از دانشگاهای معتبر فقط پذیرش داره ؟؟ و اینکه فرق مدرک پیام نور با دانشگاهای دیگه چیه؟؟ واسه کار به خصوص
ببخشید که خیلی سوال شد و خیلی ممنون.

----------


## afshar

> سلام و خسته نباشید. خیلی ممنون از اینکه به سوالای ما کنکوریا جواب میدید.
> من میخوام بدونم واسه رشته ی هواوفضا که فقط چندتا از دانشگاهای معتبر دارند حداکثر چه رتبه ای میخواد و چه جوری هست که پیام نور شیراز هم این رشته رو داره ؟؟؟ اگه رشته ی خوبیه که چندتا از دانشگاهای معتبر فقط پذیرش داره ؟؟ و اینکه فرق مدرک پیام نور با دانشگاهای دیگه چیه؟؟ واسه کار به خصوص
> ببخشید که خیلی سوال شد و خیلی ممنون.


سلام . فرق مدرک در ارائه خدمات آموزشی هست که به شما در طول تحصیل دادن . هوافضا رشته ای نوپا و خاص در ایران هست . به علت تربیت اساتید مجرب در واحدهای محدودی ارائه میشه و رتبه های تاپ رشته ریاضی که علاقه مند باشن میتونن در دانشگاه های برتر کشور که این رشته رو ارائه میدن تحصیل کنن

----------

